# Best Valentines Day Dinner



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is this them?









Everything You Need to Know About Royal Red Shrimp


If you have tasted royal red shrimp, you know what the fuss is about. If you haven't, it's time to try them. Here's what you need to know.




www.southernliving.com


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Is this them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those might be similar to Rock Shrimp.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> those might be similar to Rock Shrimp.


I looked it up. Interesting. They're different. They both said lobster-like. Both deep-water.








Types of Florida Shrimp | Lovin' Florida Wild Shrimp


This was originally released after the BP Gulf Disaster, and was updated in 2012 and 2013 as conditions continue to improve. We love Gulf shrimp, particularly the tasty species harvested near Florida, and while we were pretty worried for a while, the shrimp have returned and they taste as good...




tonysmarket.com


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tonights Feast. Had those big red Argentine shrimp but i didtn take a pic of them.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

My wife made an Italian Valentine's Day dinner:




























































Antipasto with Aperol spritzes, bruschetta, spaghetti alle vongole, roasted potatoes, arugula salad (with the leftover bruschetta topping), lamb with fennel seeds, sliced cheese and apple, and sorbetto and gelato with limoncello.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

My father used to come home with rock shrimp on occasion. Not sure where he got them, but they were good.
A bit hard to peel as the shell is actually a shell. A hard shell. Unlike regular shrimp.
I am eating Argentine red shrimp at this very moment for lunch. Left overs from last night. They are excellent. They are not rock shrimp.
I buy the 11 count. They are very big and only cost $17 for a 2lb bag frozen. 
You MUST de-vein them as they have a sizeable vein. It must go.
Very tender and really do taste a little like lobster. I buy two bags at a time and this thread reminds me I need more.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> My wife made an Italian Valentine's Day dinner:
> View attachment 643440
> View attachment 643441
> View attachment 643442
> ...


Lamb. I really like lamb but rarely see it or cook it. I have roasted a small rack of lamb. Maybe I’ll buy some next chance I have.

What a perfectly lovely meal. She is very special. I never did anything like that I wouldn’t have known how when I was married.

lol, we never had salad when I was growing up. In my early 20s my husband liked salad so I gave him a bowl of head lettuce.

one day I got creative and cut up a carrot in it. As I carried it to the table he leaned over and in a wondrous voice said, “ohhh you put something in my salad.” he was so happy.

hahaha.

How’d she learn to make a butterfly with apples and cheese.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

J. V. said:


> My father used to come home with rock shrimp on occasion. Not sure where he got them, but they were good.
> A bit hard to peel as the shell is actually a shell. A hard shell. Unlike regular shrimp.
> I am eating Argentine red shrimp at this very moment for lunch. Left overs from last night. They are excellent. They are not rock shrimp.
> I buy the 11 count. They are very big and only cost $17 for a 2lb bag frozen.
> ...


ours come just like my photo uncooked. We Just have to open them up. They’re from over near the space Coast. Seems like only one fish market sells them. I don’t like shelling and deveining shrimp. This market sells big shrimp that are shelled and deveined but they’re really expensive. It’s so nice to come home and just cook them and not have to mess with everything.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Doesn't shrimp taste better if it's cooked in the shells? Kind of like chicken with bones. . .


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Doesn't shrimp taste better if it's cooked in the shells? Kind of like chicken with bones. . .


I steam them in the shell and save the broth for clamchowder to give it a more intense seafood flavor.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Lamb. I really like lamb but rarely see it or cook it. I have roasted a small rack of lamb. Maybe I’ll buy some next chance I have.
> 
> How’d she learn to make a butterfly with apples and cheese.


I don't know. Maybe she fanned the apples out and decided it looked like wings?

We loooooove lamb. We frequently use cubes from boneless leg in curries and stews, and we often have rack of lamb for special occasions like birthdays and anniversaries—we call them meat pops.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Doesn't shrimp taste better if it's cooked in the shells? Kind of like chicken with bones. . .


As long as the shrimp is de-veined, I prefer to cook them with shells on. They seem to stay more plump that way.
I do peel the Argentine shrimp as the vein is to big to leave. 
I save the shells and make a stock out of them. I have a gallon freezer bag full of them.


----------

